# Puerto Rico’s Governor Confident About Statehood



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Governor of Puerto Rico is confident Puerto Ricans will vote to make the U.S. territory a state this fall, and despite recent comments from GOP Presidential hopeful Rick Santorum, English will not need to be made the primary language for that to happen.
As a territory, Puerto Ricans cannot vote in the general election November 6th. But, they will vote on a statehood referendum on that day. Gov. Luis Fortuno tells Fox News it will be a process but he is confident it will happen.
"It just makes sense. We have been part of the United States since 1898. Natural-born citizens since 1917. Our men and women have served in greater numbers than most states since then. And I believe that it's the right thing to do in the 21st century to allow almost 4 million American citizens to express our will and then to work with the White House and hopefully President Romney to address this issue."
All four of the GOP Presidential hopefuls would like to see Puerto Rico become a state. But it is Mitt Romney's more aggressive posture that helped him win Fortuno's endorsement.
Earlier this week, Santorum made headlines in Puerto Rican newspapers for saying Puerto Rico should be forced to adopt English as its official language. Santorum said, "everyone should speak English here. That's something that I think is essential to be an American period. Whether you're going to be a state or not, people should speak English."
Since then, Santorum has insisted his comments were misconstrued, and that he simply meant that English should be a common language among all Americans. There is no Constitutional requirement for new states to adopt English as an official language.

Read more: http://politics.blogs.foxnews.com/2012/03/18/puerto-rico-gov-confident-about-statehood#ixzz1pZX8rs4l


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

That's great _they_ want to become a state. But what about those of _us_ that already live in an actual state? What if I don't want them to become a state? Quite frankly, I think we should give them the other option they've demanded for, for so long: let them become their own country again. Get em off the federal welfare teet. Make PR a sovereign country and require each citizen get a passport to come here and abide by our foreign resident laws if they want to stay... Free ride's over bitches....


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

I think they should become a state we have had them as a territory for two long. But on the other hand if they don't vote on state hood then I agree that they should be cut loose and be on their own.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I've got to agree with Santorum, if they want to become a state; then, they need to adopt English as their official language. Since that will never happen, it's time to let them go. To be perfectly honest, Puerto Rico didn't impress me. The only island that we were accosted by the locals on more was St. Thomas.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

"Santorum has insisted his comments were misconstrued, and that he simply meant that English should be a common language among all Americans. There is no Constitutional requirement for new states to adopt English as an official language."
Wimp

It should be the official Language. This country wastes so much money on printing and producing things in so many other languages when then money could be used on more meaningful things. Cant understand English find a translator! Do not waste my Taxpayer money on Printing Gov. Forms in 13 different languages.


----------

